# S52 --- 2-stage, single-VANOS question



## Dennis33 (Nov 4, 2003)

It is my understanding that the S52's 2-stage single-VANOS changes the cam setting only twice. 

1-3000 RPMs - a cam setting for a smooth idle and good gas mileage
3000-5000 RPMs - a cam setting for increased low-end torque and performance
5000-to redline - back to the original cam setting as 1-3000 RPMs 

Is this correct?


----------

